# Antidepressant use with thyroid hormone replacement



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm curious as to experiences taking anti depressants mostly before a thyroid dysfunction DX.

Anyone have anything to share?

Someone in my family with positive TPO and TSI, ( not high enough to treat yet) with low normal FT-4 ( meaning not quite to 1/2 range and mid range FT-3 results. ) some elevation of reverse T3 just started a low dose to help depression.

Thanks!


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

What is it that you want to know?

I have taken anti-depressants on and off for ~25 years There were only a couple I could tolerate. I have always been super sensitive to medications; even as a small child.

I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism 6 years ago and I take Armour thyroid ( I couldn't tolerate Naturethroid). I don't have Hashi's. My diagnosis labs were are in range, but at the low end (including TSH).

Ask me anything...Im not sure if my answer was what you were looking for.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you been able to stop taking them once in good thyroid level range?

As we have all experienced - thyroid disease affects all parts of our being. I never have taken them - I choose to get physical if I start feeling down and usually find a project ( home improvement) to immerse myself into.

I do however realize that for some people depression makes doing anything difficult.


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, I have been able to quit taking them.

About a year ago, I started to take a low dose of Zoloft (50mg) for my peri-menopause symptoms and it helped a lot. It smoothed out my moods, less PMS, and I was able to handle stress better.

So, I decided to quit taking it to see how I am managing....I had no withdrawals. But I did find that after being off of it for 4 months, that I felt better with it and have started taking it again.

I take only what I need, a low dose. I was even told I could cycle it and start taking it for the last 2 weeks of my cycle and not have to take it all of the time....

I haven't experienced any side effects, just my mood is smoother.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I was depressed most of my life.

I attributed most of it to having the skin disease vitiligo.

I'm sure anyone who "out of the blue" gets a strange skin disease at age 14 will get depression too.

Over the years the depression got worse along with the skin disease.

I used illicit drugs and booze to cope.

I couldn't get a decent job with benefits back then and had no health insurance to get profesional help .

At age 26 I got sick ,dizzy with balance problems so I saw a doctor who couldn't figure out what was wrong and said it was anxiety.

About a year and a half later all symptoms just disappeared out of nowhere but I was still depressed.

Right b4 my 50th birthday my thyroid started to swell and I got those same symptoms from 25 years ago along with many, many more.

It took a few years to get on the right meds from the right doctor.

Now I'm happy with no depression.

I still have vitiligo which is much worse than ever and I'm truly happy.

I never took any anti depressants from a doctor but treated the depression myself the wrong way with drugs and alcohol.

I no longer need or use that way of escape since thyroid treatment.

My point here is thyroid disease was the cause of my depression and not the vitiligo.

Yea I was depressed when I got the skin disease but after many years that should have gone away.

I knew I had something else wrong with me but no one believed me and blamed it on my skin disease.

"I'm living proof that thyroid disease causes a chemical imbalance called  clinical depression"


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you for sharing - I feel strongly the depression is the precursor to eventual thyroid disease for my son - unfortunately.

There is still time to try and reverse the autoimmune attack - however, suggestions fall on deaf ears.

On a positive note for him - the antidepressant has taken away some of it - he is able to see a bit more clearly and is trying his best to shift his outlook. Prior to the anti depressants - he was frozen and unable to do much of anything.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Just try and make sure he doesn't take the path I did........

My Family & friends never gave up on me...&#8230;.. but I lost trust & respect forever.............


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

I took zoloft on and off for years for severe anxiety (some dizziness symptoms related to anxiety too) prior to my partial thyroidectomy. Now I take Synthroid and the lowest dose of zoloft. So close to 20 years of zoloft total believe it or not. In my twenties I was always feeling the pressure to get off it as soon as I can but the truth is I do a lot better on this super low dose of Zoloft (25mg). I have tinnitus I think it takes the edge off. I may take it "forever" who knows! It is an interesting question though if my thyroid were different would I need the anxiety medication but either way this current plan works well...


----------

